# Capacitor con forma de una resistencia ...



## marolliber (Feb 5, 2011)

hola foreros... un cordial saludo y deceando que alguien me saque de un dilema.

tengo unos capacitores en una placa de un equipo de sonido que son casi identicos a una resistencia con codigo de color y todo el cuento, resulta que pensaba que era una resistencia y pues cuando lo desmonte me di cuenta en el simbolo debajo del mismo que era el de un condensador.... vaya sorpresa para mi... nunca los avia visto.

lo que quiero es lo siguiente: que me ayuden a identificarlos y a saber de que material estan hechos y si son buenos para mejorar el sonido de un pedal de efectos para guitarra ya que esto depende mucho del material....

adjunto una imagencita donde indica el elemento en cuestion.

*nota: *
1. la imagen la baje de internet ya que no poseo camara para hacer el laburo. 
2. me canse de buscar en internet lo del material que componen estos capacitores y pues nada de nada.

de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## zxeth (Feb 5, 2011)

no tiene pinta de capacitor. Ojo talvez me equivoco. A veces para no cambiar todas las placas cuando se equivocan simplemente reemplazan las cosas, po ahí en ese lugar iba una resistencia y se confundieron al imprimirla (OJO ya dije anteriormente, talvez me equivoco ya que existen capacitores radiales







PD: sorry por la propaganda


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 6, 2011)

si son capacitores, los he visto en varias placas....
las habia visto en placas, mucho antes de que fabricaras a las de montaje superficial...(ya ven de eso de la miniaturizaciòn.
èstos son un poco mas gorditas ymenos largos que las resistencias.
saludos.

*CÓDIGO DE COLORES*


----------



## zxeth (Feb 6, 2011)

+1


----------



## marolliber (Feb 6, 2011)

gracias por el aporte. me he convencido de que son capacitores, pero la pregunta siguiente es, ¿de que material son hechos estos capacitores tubulares pequeños parecidos a una resistencia? y ¿son mejores que los convencionales, es decir los que tienen forma de lentejas? para mejorar el sonido en un pedal de una guitarra electrica....

saludos.


----------



## rastone1993 (Feb 18, 2011)

mira marolliber, estoy copiando un ampli marshall, y utiliza de los dos capacitores, de estos famosos capacitores en forma de resistencia, y de los de poliester, tambien axiales.
Asi que si encuentras algo avisame!
yo tambien te aviso si encuentro algo.
saludos


----------



## marolliber (Feb 19, 2011)

gracias vacan....

mira lo que he encontrado y pues me ha ayudado a despejar mis dudas, espero que a usted tambien. 
la informacion a continuacion es de un fabricante.

" Tubular condensador

    * Lugar del origen: Fujian China (Mainland)
    * Número de modelo: XWTC1102
    * Precio Fob: FOB Fuzhou City US$ 1.2~3.8
    * Puerto: Fuzhou City
    * Condiciones de pago: T/T,Western Union,MoneyGram
    * Cantidad de orden mínima: 1000 Piece/Pieces
    * Capacidad de la fuente: 1000000 Piece/Pieces per Mes
    * Paquete: Interior de plástico y cartón afuera
    * Plazo de expedición: 25 28 días
    * Marca: XW

close Estás enviando una pregunta a suministrador por medio de nuestra página web internacional Alibaba.com con premios. Para asegurar un contacto con éxito, escribir por favor el mensaje solamente en inglés.
No vuelvas a manifestar este mensaje.
Contactar Ahora mismo
Caraterísticas & Especificaciones de Tubular del condensador

Condensadores tubulares:

Condensadores tubulares están disponibles en NPO, X7R y cerámica órganos Y5U de 1,2 mm de diámetros de hasta 12.0 mm. Fuzhou Xiangwei Electronic Co., Ltd también puede diseñar una mezcla personalizada de cerámica para su aplicación específica.

Características

    * Excelente rendimiento de alta frecuencia
    * Diseño de bajo perfil
    * Construcción robusta
    * baja impedancia, muchos caminos a la tierra
    * inductancia baja, no polar
    * aplicaciones de CA hasta 240V
    * DC aplicaciones de hasta 500V
    * -55 ° C a +125 ° C en funcionamiento 

Cerámica condensadores discoides Seguido alimentación son los pilares de la industria de filtro EMI. Espectro de control de condensadores discoides proporcionan una gran versatilidad en el cumplimiento de tensión variados, capacidad y dimensiones. Nuestro no-polar, condensadores de múltiples capas son pequeños, fiables y de alta en la fuerza dieléctrica. temperaturas operativas de 55 ° C a +125 º C se consiguen sin tensión la capacidad normal.

El carácter versátil de nuestros discoidals los hace ideales para by-pass y las aplicaciones de filtrado. Debido a su construcción de baja inductancia, estos condensadores realizar muy bien en aplicaciones de alta frecuencia. La geometría circular de un condensador ofrece discoidal Seguido feed-muchos caminos a la tierra, lo cual reduce la impedancia y un mejor filtrado de rendimiento.

El perfil bajo y robusto diseño de nuestros condensadores discoides ofrecen una excelente alternativa a los tubos de cerámica.

Especialidad Condensadores de cerámica

Ofrecemos muchas variaciones de condensadores discoides y variedad para adaptarse a su aplicación personalizada:

    * OD Varios de identificación, y las configuraciones de espesor
    * discoidals prensada con terminales de superficie impresa
    * diseños discoidales multi-agujero
    * Miniatura discoidals hasta 2.0mm OD
    * Matrices
    * Capacidad de estilo personalizado
    * El alto voltaje diseños disponibles
    * Las altas temperaturas diseños disponibles 

adjunto la imagen, y pues con esto me imagino que por eso es que los utilizan en equipos de audio tan frecuentemente. yo tengo varios que desmonte de un equipo de sonido philips y los voy a utilizar en mi proyecto de efecto de guitarra electrica para reemplazar los capacitores ceramicos de disco que no se pueden reemplazar por los de poliester ya que la capacidad es muy pequeña o no se consiguen en otro material.... que te sirva  en algo la info.


----------



## rastone1993 (Feb 19, 2011)

las cosas raras de la electronica...
suerte, yo los voy a reemplazar con los de poliester comunes.

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 19, 2011)

una de las diferencias es el color del fondo que suele ser rosa o amarillo pero el cuerpo o es más gordo al estilo de los inductores, pero estos llevan el cuerpo verde, se utilizan hace muchoooooooo tiempo en todo tipo de equipos ya sea audio video TV, ahora eso si por aqui no los tiene nadie, razón por la cual reciclamos muchas placas, con componente raros, desde activos hasta pasivos, se miden se ensayan y si estan ok se almeacena pero no con el reto de material nuevo, sobre todo las inductancias, y los capacitores poliester minatura, y de otros tipos que no son fáciles de allan, por aqui por ejemplo no traen MKT porque tiene poca salida y el distribuidor solo vende de cada valor una cantidad muy elevada, siempe que hago compras en Baires o afuera traemos, pero muchas veces o te falta un valor o la tensión de ailación no es acorde y cuando no tenes uno de 400V y necesitas uno de 63V que entra en un lugar muy extrecho y poner uno enorme envoladizo queda como una patada ya saben donde
Cosas de la electrónica...
Les abra pasado reparar algo que trae un diodo de 2A, amalaya hay que amacarse, no se consiguen muy fácilmente, lo normal es 1.3,6.....A uno de 1A es muy chico y uno de 3A no entra en los taladros y si los agrando me borra la pista, lo que obliga a hacer cosas raras que no quedan muy bien, en esas situaciones lo uso y cuando puedo obtener nuevos mejor


----------



## marolliber (Feb 21, 2011)

para rastone1993:

que mas quiciera yo que ponerlos todos de poliester o un material mejor para el sonido, pero el problema es que hay unos valores que en los de poliester no se consiguen... por ejemplo 51 pf, 47 pf, u otros. cosa por la cual necesariamente toca colocar uno de material ceramico con forma de lenteja que logicamente son los mas comunes, pero las prestaciones al circuito pues para mi parecer no son las mas optimas. en este caso se opta por colocar unos ceramicos tubulares axiales que son del tipo 1 y que tienen una capacidad bien definida ademas estos capacitores axiales son mejores en material que los de lentejita comun, razon por la cual se ponen en equipos de audio y otros. 

*en mi opinion si no puedo poner poliester u otro material pues opto por colocar uno ceramico axial en ves de uno ceramico de lenteja... *

claro y como dicen toca reciclarlo pues no se consigue en el comercio facilmente al graneo....por eso cuando tendo la oportunidad de conseguir chatarreo no lo pienso dos veces y le doy. asi que si no se puede llegar por ese camino busco otro y asi sucesivamente.

saludos y seguire colaborando con este tema...


----------



## pandacba (Feb 21, 2011)

En vez de cerámicos por qe no pone mica plate? para esos valores


----------



## rastone1993 (Feb 21, 2011)

una pregunta, que opinan sobre el reciclado de capacitores de poliester?
son confianbles?


----------



## marolliber (Feb 22, 2011)

siempre es bueno tener un capacimetro a la mano para leerlos como ocurre con las resistencias y diodos... y pues yo he hecho ya varias cosas con cap. poliester reciclados y andan beien.

saludos.


----------



## chaleses (Mar 12, 2013)

Vengo en ayuda de cualquiera que sepa algo sobre este capacitor! no, no es una resistencia es un capacitor, no he encontrado nada en el internet acerca de uno así. solo tiene 3 bandas de colores amarilla violeta y naranja. Mi ignorancia dice que el valor seria de 4.7nf me podrían corregir?
Los he buscado en todas las tiendas de electronica y me dicen que no los voy a encontrar por ningun otro lado o que ya no los hacen. 

Quiero reemplazarlos en una placa porque parece que estan averiados unos cuantos, por cuales los puedo reemplazar? 

Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 13, 2013)

Efectivamente no creo que lo encuentres... pero un capacitor de 4.7nF de ceramica o poliester te puede servir para reemplazarlo

Solo que las cuentas no me dan... si son amarillo, violeta y naranja deberia ser 4,7,3 = 47x10³pF = 47nF

Habria que esperar una confirmacion mas para saber el valor correcto


----------



## chaleses (Mar 13, 2013)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Efectivamente no creo que lo encuentres... pero un capacitor de 4.7nF de ceramica o poliester te puede servir para reemplazarlo
> 
> Solo que las cuentas no me dan... si son amarillo, violeta y naranja deberia ser 4,7,3 = 47x10³pF = 47nF
> 
> Habria que esperar una confirmacion mas para saber el valor correcto



Gracias por responder! 

Hoy fui a un taller de reparacion de electronica y me midieron los capacitores y daba 50, pero no me especifico 50pf o nf, etc. 

Supongo que son nf.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 14, 2013)

Buenos días

Esos Condensadores siguen el mismo código de colores que las Resistencias

Amarillo, Violeta, Naranja = 

47k
47nF
.047µF 

Sal U2


----------

